

FutureAdvisor (YC S10) Maps Your Investment Portfolio - jonxu
http://lifehacker.com/5611727/futureadvisor-maps-your-investment-portfolio

======
sajithw
This looks like a cool service. However, there are only a few brokers (mine is
not listed, boo).

I've also noticed every investment site (understandably) has no student
options (i.e. no salary ranges below 30k, no way to say I expect to be making
$x once I graduate and play around with it). It'd be cool if someone paid
attention to us since some of us do invest, but I can understand the neglect
at the same time.

~~~
bolu
Great feedback.

On the brokers front: we're working diligently on that, and should have many
more brokerages supported soon. We'll post something on our blog, or if you'd
like I can drop you a note personally (just let me know your email:
bo@futureadvisor.com)

It's not neglect - honest. It's just trimming the feature set so that we could
get to launch and get in front of real customers and start to get valuable
feedback which would directionally guide the product. Students, both those
starting out and those already investing, is on our list of folks we want to
support.

You can actually use the product today to "play around": just put in your age
when you graduate, and what you think you'll be making. The projections are
admittedly pretty sensitive, especially when you're young, but it should give
you a good overview.

Any and all feedback always appreciated. bo@futureadvisor.com is me. Thanks,
-Bo

~~~
sajithw
Yeah, that's definitely an accurate workaround I was just hoping I could
factor in how my college years will affect my investments (like you said
projects are pretty sensitive, so a few years and a few thousand each year may
change things a lot)

------
oomkiller
Hmm, looks like your mongrels are down. You're getting a 502 Bad Gateway!
/trollface

